# Upcoming Gendron Auction



## bwestfall (Oct 8, 2018)

On Saturday November 10th 2018 we are conduction an auction for the Frederic W. Strobel II, author of “Gendron 1872-2007”, former co-owner is one of the leading authorities of the Gendron Companies and collectibles. This is his personal collection, never before offered for sale.
Click here for more details: https://www.auctionzip.com/Listings/3147343.html?kwd=&zip=43570&category=0 

Thank you for looking,

Bart Westfall
Wilson Auction & Realty, Co.
419-636-5500
bwestfall@wilsonauctionltd.net


----------



## bike (Oct 8, 2018)

I sold him several items!
RIP I guess


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2018)

nice stuff.


----------

